# Old American Car



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2017)

Let's go for the old American Car, i like like the Willys...And you ?







Willys - Wikipedia


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

1905 carriage


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


Cord?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 9, 2017)

probably a 1960s 'mopar' sleeper Grandmas church car .    Bigger the motor the better .   I'd leave it pretty much stock except for tires and some chrome wheels from that period .


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 9, 2017)

Missourian said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



1930 Duesenburg


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2017)

Chevy Fleetline (Custom)


----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



1929 Cord





Attribution: CC BY-SA 2.5, File:1929 Cord.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2017)

How "old" we talkin'?




​Actually when I started driving I was specifically _avoiding_ American cars.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2017)

1967, Chevy Camaro


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 9, 2017)

My first car I bought in 1955 for $75.00, was a 1940 Chevrolet Special Deluxe.




​


----------



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2017)

Pogo said:


> How "old" we talkin'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*How "old" we talkin'*_
From the beginning...
Running by February, 1893 and ready for road trials by September, 1893 the car built by Charles and Frank Duryea, brothers, was the first gasoline powered car in America. The first run on public roads was made on September 21, 1893 in Springfield, MA. They had purchased a used horse drawn buggy for $70 and installed a 4 HP, single cylinder gasoline engine. The car (buggy) had a friction transmission, spray carburetor and low tension ignition. It must not have run very well because Frank didn't drive it again until November 10 when it was reported by the Springfield Morning Union newspaper. This car was put into storage in 1894 and stayed there until 1920 when it was rescued by Inglis M. Uppercu and presented to the United States National Museum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​Henry Ford had an engine running by 1893 but it was 1896 before he built his first car. By the end of the year Ford had sold his first car, which he called a Quadracycle, for $200 and used the money to build another one. With the financial backing of the Mayor of Detroit, William C. Maybury and other wealthy Detroiters, Ford formed the Detroit Automobile Company in 1899. A few prototypes were built but no production cars were ever made by this company. It was dissolved in January 1901. Ford would not offer a car for sale until 1903.


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

Split bumper 2nd generation


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

The Warren Car


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Let's go for the old American Car, i like like the Willys...And you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah man,i sure wish i could get into a time machine and go back and live in those days.


----------



## Mousterian (Apr 9, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> go back and live in those days.


And die of measles when you were 2?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Let's go for the old American Car, i like like the Willys...And you ?
> ...


Same thing for me...thing were a lot better


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2017)

Never had one, always liked the design............ if only it weren't so friggin' BIG....


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

Great Depression - Wikipedia


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

66 Lincoln continental


----------



## Pogo (Apr 9, 2017)

Mousterian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > go back and live in those days.
> ...



That's the thing -- you'd have to take the whole time package.  More sudden diseases, less safe cars, way more pollutants in the air and water, more racism and sexism, blander food, etc etc.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 9, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 9, 2017)

*I have been sticking with what I HAVE owned. So allow me to show my age.



*


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Let's go for the old American Car, i like like the Willys...And you ?
> ...


I don't think it would be all you think it's cracked up to be. To those people living then, that period was all they knew. To you, it would be like punishment. People would smell. No cell phones. No computers. Horses would crap everywhere. etc....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 9, 2017)

Pogo said:


> How "old" we talkin'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Translation ~ you hated crappy Union workers building low quality cars  like the rest of us.. And refused to spend your money on them


Like I didn't see that coming .


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 9, 2017)

Elvis Presley's *1956 Chevrolet Bel Air *at his Graceland home. Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 9, 2017)

froggy said:


> The Warren CarView attachment 121097


One of my relatives died in that car.


----------



## Desperado (Apr 9, 2017)

Depends on what you mean by old:
My Old Camaro



1968 Camaro SS


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## DarkFury (Apr 9, 2017)

*My 2nd oldest car I ever owned and my 2nd car period.




Flathead V8 is NOT a speed demon!*


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Elvis Presley's *1956 Chevrolet Bel Air *at his Graceland home. Memphis, Tennessee.


Speaking of Elvis how about this Caddy


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>


*Now THOSE were cars!*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## DarkFury (Apr 9, 2017)

*Fastest factory stock car I ever owned.




Right color and right mags.*


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 9, 2017)

*A car I HAD to drive because I was BROKE!




The trade off was the seats folded down into a bed so I DID get laid in it.*


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *A car I HAD to drive because I was BROKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rambling Rose


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2017)

At least you didn't have to get around in one of these:


----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2017)

Pogo said:


> How "old" we talkin'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't link I've ever owned a foreign car that wasn't a classic Beetle.


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

1984 Yugo


----------



## Missourian (Apr 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> At least you didn't have to get around in one of these:



Nope,  but my old man had one of these...






Almost always he had an awesome ride...this was the exception.


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

Thing


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2017)

This 1924 Isotta Fraschini  is nice


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2017)

oops not american!  LOL  ^^^^


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 9, 2017)

What part of the thread title "Old *American* Cars" do people not understand??   ....


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2017)

ok here we go.

I like this 1930s Chevrolet Roadster.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 9, 2017)

skye said:


> oops not american!  LOL  ^^^^


That's Ok......  right above you is a German and a Yugoslavian car.   ..


----------



## Desperado (Apr 9, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


>


So that's a Javelin, Looks great with the Cragars and the chrome header exhaust.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yessir!


----------



## froggy (Apr 9, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


AMC bought out by Chrysler.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 9, 2017)

32 Ford roadster


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 10, 2017)

1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans-Am


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Let's go for the old American Car, i like like the Willys...And you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









The best car in the world!


----------



## froggy (Apr 10, 2017)

Wildcard said:


> 1977 Pontiac Firebird Trans-Am


----------



## Dalia (Apr 10, 2017)

Desperado said:


> Depends on what you mean by old:
> My Old Camaro
> 
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, i think not sure but it is 35 years from now to be considered old or a collectable ?


----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2017)

My mother had one of these.


----------



## froggy (Apr 10, 2017)

35 Plymouth rumble seat


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 10, 2017)

froggy said:


> View attachment 121231
> 55 Plymouth rumble seat


'35, froggy.  My grandpa had a blue '34 with rumble seat.


----------



## froggy (Apr 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 121231
> ...


Thanks Hossfly, your right my bad darn keyboard. Lol


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Apr 11, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, i think not sure but it is 35 years from now to be considered old or a collectable ?


 
In the USA it would depend on which state you register it in. Here in Texas, the vehicle must be at least 25 years old to register as an antique, other states vary from 20 to 30 years.

Since everyone is posting their first car, a much rougher version of this was mine:






'65 Ford Galaxie 500, in ganky faded dark green paint, plaid cloth seat covers, tired 390 V-8 2 BBL and 3 on the tree transmission. Bought it for $500USD, sold it about a year later for $500USD.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 11, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, i think not sure but it is 35 years from now to be considered old or a collectable ?
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply , I did not know it was different for some states in the united states.
And that a 25 year old car was considered old.
Then 1992 and even 1997.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 11, 2017)

Wish I still had it........ 1972 Buick Riviera GS with 455 engine  ....


----------



## Dalia (Apr 11, 2017)

Me my first car was like this one, I had difficulty driving it especially in the small mountains it tended to want to go behind, I had to always be ready to use the handbrake.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 11, 2017)

Toughest part of restoring one of these back in 1960 was getting it out from under the collapsed chicken house.  Next toughest?  Cleaning it up enough to figure out which was the front and which was the back:



 

Friend who started the project died before he finished and it was years before anyone else took it on.  But they did and it ran.  Then the guy who finished it died and it's still tied up  in a messy estate.

Damn.


----------

